# JCM800 2204 build...opinions on transformers?



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I just ordered a pile of parts for a 2204 project. I ordered the chassis, naked board & face plates from Nik at Ceriatone. All the other components are coming from Metropoulos Amplification. I will probably order a cabinet from Trinity amps when I get to that point.

The only thing I haven't decided on yet is the transformers & choke. Looking for opinions. I'm considering either the Metroamp Drake clones or Mercury Magnetics. 

Opinions? Comments? Any other options I should consider? I want to put together a killer 2204 here, but will the extra cost of the MM's over the Drakes make any real difference? The MM's certainly LOOK cool, but that's not really a consideration!

If anyone has any other comments on components (caps, resistors, pots, whatever), feel free to pass them along! 

If this one works out I think I might try a 1987x or a 1986 down the road. I've got the DIY bug bad people!


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just ordered a pile of parts for a 2204 project. I ordered the chassis, naked board & face plates from Nik at Ceriatone. All the other components are coming from Metropoulos Amplification. I will probably order a cabinet from Trinity amps when I get to that point.
> 
> ...


Those are good OT sources but you might want to add one more to the list:

http://www.marstran.com/

I've used them before and found they sound great with super service.

The best come from OEI electronics but often I can't get him to answer his emails. He may have had personal problems and you might google him up yourself and see if the situation has changed. He was one of the first to reverse engineer those old Marshall OT's and he makes an EXCELLENT sounding product!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I am planning to make an order to Nik as well within the week for a 2204 as well. So, are you planning to go with the best possible of everything you can find? This guy's site might help you (it's the one that inspired my first kit build and now this next one too):
This is his first build (maybe you've seen this site before but I thought I would post it just in case):
http://www.joepopp.net/jcm800.htm
Then He went all out on his next build, trying to find the absolute best of everything and break the bank:
http://www.joepopp.net/jcm8002.htm
He went with the Mercury Magnets on that one. 

I think I plan to stick with Nik's transformers because I haven't heard any actual complaints and they seem to be a good value. What influenced your decision on not choosing those transformers?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used Heyboer OT's in Marshalls which I found worked great and they're well priced too...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah - I've been spending a lot of time on Joe's site the last few days. I think he might have gone off the deep end a little with the second one! Those NOS 1% tolerance $5 a pop resistors! OMG!!!

I have no issue with Nik's stuff. All the reviews are solid and the clips I've heard sound great. I just wanted to do a total scratch build, sourcing the parts myself, etc. I was even thinking of fabing the chassis myself at one point. It's more for the adventure than the necessity really. My original plan was to buy the complete kit from Nik but then I decided to get brave.  Plus I know that when I'm done I'll have an amp that's totally my thing - for better or worse!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Ya, I respect that


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, 
What are thinking as far as tubes? I know there are a lot of choices. Are you going to go with something else besides all JJs? I'm assuming so...
I'd be interested to hear your choice.

Or some favorites of other peoples' for a 2204. Like what's actually worth any extra expense. I hope this doesn't open a whole can of worms; I have no intention of High-jacking (just a brief tangent).


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't really thought much about tubes. Chances are I'll go with one of the reissue Tung-Sols in V1 (love that tube). They're hit & miss though. About 20% of the ones I've tried have had hum problems, but the ones that work are fantastic. I'm thinking KT-88's for the power section, but the KT-77's that Joe used might be interesting. I also have some Mullard re-issue EL34's (currently in my Laney) that I'll probably try. I find myself swapping tubes constantly so it'll probably be an ongoing process.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey. Just a quick bump.

My parts from Nik Azam showed up today (DHL rocks...less than 4 work days to the Rock again!). My components from Metropoulos should be here tomorrow or Monday.

Still undecided on the trannies though. I think I'll rule out the Mercury Magnetics. Still interested in the Drake clones from Metropoulos. Someone mentioned the Heyboers are solid for less coin. I think the Mojotone trannies are supplied by Heyboer.

Any final opinions? Anywhere I can source them in Canada? I'd like to order them over the next few days.

Thanks again,
Kirb


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

go to www.hammondmfg.com and look for 'guitar amp' transformers.They list replacements for JCM800's.
I use them and they are as good as Drakes any day.
Get them from www.partsconnexion.com in Toronto.They don't list them on the site but they definitely handle them.


----------

